# Les signets ne s'installent plus



## jpa67 (30 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour - J'ai 2 Ipad, je lance Safari et sur l'écran qui s'affiche je mets une dizaine de signets, sur l'ipad mini ça fonctionne bien, sur l'autre Ipad je refais la même opération plusieurs fois et ça ne marche plus
Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi ? Je fais pourtant la même manip

Merci de vos réponse
cordialement jpa


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2015)

@jpa67, est ce que les réglages de l'app safari sont identiques sur les deux tablettes?
As tu d'autres apps en mémoire sur l'ipad 2?
Quelle version ios est installée sur les tablettes?


----------



## adixya (1 Février 2015)

Ah mais est-ce que iCloud est bien activé sur la deuxième tablette avec safari coché ?
(menuReglages / iCloud) ?


----------



## jpa67 (3 Février 2015)

Merci les amis, j'ai comparé tous les réglages des 2 Ipad et j'ai pris celui qui marche comme référence et corrigé l'autre, bref ... tout marche à nouveau.
Ne me demandez pas où cela a péché je n le sais pas
Merci pour le tuyau, je suis bien content
A+++ jpa
.


----------

